# The Faculty (1998)



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0133751 - 

Herrington High, Ohio, a small-town highschool. All of a sudden, the teachers start changing attitude. When Casey and Delilah have to hide in a closet in the teacher's lounge, they witness the strangulation of Nurse Harper by two of them. Shocked, they manage to flee. Only moments later, the nurse seems to be very alive, but also somehow changed, like all the teachers and most of the students. Only Casey, Delilah and four others seem to be suspicious. Proof of an alien infection is finally brought by the chemistry teacher, who also points out a way to kill the infected humans. The plan now is to get the queen, before the aliens can spread out over the whole country.


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

I saw this film recently, after seeing mixed press for it. 

It is pretty good IMHO, but the story isn't exactly original...Invasion of the Body Snatchers comes to mind...


----------



## Krystal (Mar 22, 2001)

I enjoy The Faculty, specially see Robert Patrick(Dogget) as one of the
bad guys.


----------



## markpud (Mar 26, 2001)

yup, and a couple of them from "Roswell" in it as well...the sherriff guy, and also Michael pops in the background...


----------



## imported_Asgard (Apr 22, 2001)

I thought the film was ok i'd rate it 7/10.I also thought it was cool how the heads fissed over.


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jul 2, 2001)

I liked this film, when I first saw it I thought it was cool, dunno how many times I could keep watching it though.

TaTa


----------



## star diva (Sep 25, 2001)

*faculty*

i personally love the faculty
i think elijah wood who plays the gorgeous blue eyed geek is just fit!!!!!!:rolly2: 
anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## kelsi (Oct 26, 2001)

*Genral film review*

So, has anyone seen it?  I saw it from about half way through, and thought it was really good.  I'll explain further if someone replies!


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 26, 2001)

Nope. I never seen it...so have no idea why I'm in this forum....

*exits*


----------



## kelsi (Oct 26, 2001)

lol.  Aw, I came all the way out here for nothing...


----------



## Neo (Nov 23, 2001)

OOOpppppsss got here eventually..

Absolulety great film... Loved it... have it on dvd now...


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 20, 2002)

totally have to agree!  even when he was little he was a cutie.  those eyes kill me! the man of my dreams will have to have eyes like that.


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 20, 2002)

i loved it!  those of you that know me know i'm a big fan of cheesy movies, and this one was kind of cheesy.  but it's great in the sense that it has all the essential parts of a great teen horror movie.  you have the star quarterback, the cheerleader, the druggie/underachiever (not always the same character), the outcast girl, and the whimp.  the 'popular kids' or the ones that you are supposed to want to be like turn out to be the ones you're running from-the evil ones.  it may not have been the best script in the world, but it was a lot of fun to watch.  i love the part where the teacher's head walks around!:smiliea:


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 20, 2002)

i loved it!  i just had to read an early version of the script in my film class, and let me tell you - if they had used the 3rd edition of the script the movie would have really sucked!


----------



## kelsi (Feb 21, 2002)

lol, why, what was it like?


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 22, 2002)

well, first of all elijah wood's character was named Pacey.  i guess kevin williams decided to use that name for dawsons creek instead.  second, the whole scene with the teacher where her head walks around....wasn't even in it.  i LOVE that scene!  plus the drug thing didn't really come in until the end of the movie.  they would just burn the aliens instead.  they only kill 2 of the aliens with the drugs.  plus, at the end everyone except elijah wood dies.  marybeth/the mother alien kills them all.  which kind of sucks.


----------



## ZachWZ (Feb 22, 2002)

*who was fooled?*

I remenbered when i first saw this movie in the theater.  It occured to me that Mary Beth was a little weird.  However when she passed that caffine test I just put her down to a maybe collaberator.  the fave queen mother subjects were:
The principal: Bebe Newwirth Lillth from CHEERS.
The prissy english teacher who was a right arm to the principal i think her name was Ms. olsen?

Did you have other suspects.


----------



## star diva (Feb 25, 2002)

u know what tokyogirl-i totally agree with u!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 25, 2002)

i don't know what it is about those eyes, but they seem to have this knowledge, yet hold a child-like innocence at the same time.  Elijah's just got amazing eyes!


----------



## star diva (Feb 26, 2002)

i know.... u can't help but stare at them and get lost in them...oooh maybe i went too far there

ps happy 20th birthday!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Mar 1, 2002)

spank you very much!!!!!

i love how the movie keeps you guessing about who is the head alien until the very end!


----------



## kelsi (Apr 12, 2002)

I was totally fooled, but then, the first time I only caught it from about half way through, so I wasn't entirely sure what was going on ... But it totally didn't occur to me that it would be one of the ones trapped inside the gym, and I like the way it ended, shame that she died, but I like how they all survived, but that it wasn't corny or anything.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 30, 2002)

This was great entertainment-- not  an original idea, I agree-but  fantastic music.  Elijah Wood was pretty good too.

It was really the music I liked the best!!!!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

it does have a great soundtrack.  i have it in my car right now.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

I was fooled. I had no idea she was the queen...then again I had just had an injection when I watched i so my head was pretty messed up anyway (I'm allergic methinks...)
:flash:


----------



## Krystal (Jul 26, 2002)

Well, I have to admit I was fooled also, I haven't any idea.  

Krystal


----------



## Krystal (Jul 26, 2002)

He was great in The Faculty.  

Krystal


----------



## timdgreat (Feb 10, 2003)

i was fooled, but i was barley paying attention to the movie any way:rolly2:


----------



## Kanazaka (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm extremely late in posting on this, but yeah, I was fooled.  I figured it was the football coach, or perhaps the principal.  But I thought it was cool that it was Mary Beth, and besides, no one else would have looked as good naked, right :blush: ?


----------



## Krystal (Nov 12, 2005)

I was thinking football coach all the time.  

Krystal


----------



## Dave (Mar 20, 2013)

I've just watched this for the very first time and it was surprisngly good for a teenage horror. It didn't take itself very seriously though, which was good, so it was more like a 'Shaun of the Dead does Bodysnatchers'. Plenty of breaking through actors in it. Elijah Wood must be about fourteen! I didn't guess the Alien Queen even though it was so obvious in hindsight, so I give it several extra marks for that. While it was well plotted, and obviously written by people who loved science fiction, there were some major problems with the biology, and the physics (conservation of mass), but it was easy to watch.


----------

